
Quadrupling Ansible performance with Mitogen - rkrzr
http://pythonsweetness.tumblr.com/post/171589071872/quadrupling-ansible-performance-with-mitogen
======
rkrzr
> An experimental extension to Ansible is included that implements host
> connections over Mitogen, replacing embedded shell invocations with pure-
> Python equivalents invoked via highly efficient remote procedure calls
> tunnelled over SSH. No changes are required to the target hosts.

This approach looks really promising. By default Ansible opens a ton of SSH
connections (to the same host..) and it also spawns a ton of subshells for a
typical run.

That is of course really wasteful and inefficient, and this project tries to
fix it.

[https://mitogen.readthedocs.io/en/latest/ansible.html](https://mitogen.readthedocs.io/en/latest/ansible.html)

